# Oil leaking from power steering, i think is my rack and pinion...



## jsotelojr (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I am new to this website and would like to get help on something. I own a 2000 Audi TT 1.8L 180HP, with FWD. All of a sudden i saw that it was leaking oil from the rack and pinion and the power steering makes this horrible grinding noise. So every time i put oil back in the reservoir its fine for like 2 days until the oil leaks from the drivers side rack and pinion. Do u guys have any ideas on how to fix this problem?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I dont wanna take it to a mechanic, since ive heard it can cost u like a thousand dollars, specially for audis, so if i can do it myself i will try...http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=newpoll&id=1079#


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

are you filling your p/s with power steering fluid or oil. rack and pinions are pretty labor intensive. the rack isnt that expensive. its the labor.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (famou55TAR)*

They are easy to swap out and UndergroundVWparts has them for $125 or $225 for a R32.


----------

